

Ask HN: Are the 2013 Startup School videos available anywhere? - antr

I&#x27;ve been searching around but I can&#x27;t seem to find any videos of the 2013 Startup School. Have the videos&#x2F;interviews been uploaded somewhere after being live-streamed?
======
lixef
I've found the one of Mark Zuckerberg here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynly5L_XAwY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynly5L_XAwY)
(Not an official YC channel)

Maybe there will be a seperate channel on YouTube again like for startup
school 2012:

[http://www.youtube.com/startupschool12](http://www.youtube.com/startupschool12)

------
lixef
As you have might already noticed:
[http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg/vide...](http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg/videos)

